# Embarrassed to workout



## mreese0222 (Nov 2, 2014)

I want to start working out to generally be healthier and start shaping my body up. I am not the biggest or strongest, actually I'm pretty weak. I feel like what is holding me back is me being afraid of going in the gym and being kinda embarrassed about people looking at how much weight I'm lifting, me not knowing about all the equipment, etc. Any tips for a person like me who wants to get started but is worried about stuff like that?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Everyone starts somewhere, just do your workout & enjoy yourself.


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Everyone of us had to go through that mate... You'll be fine


----------



## smity220385 (Mar 15, 2012)

No one will look it u whilst your training to see what u lift, their only look if your being a bell end! Best thing if u can afford it is get a personal trainer for a few weeks, if u can't afford that find a simple workout and watch YouTube to see how to carry out each exercise and your be good to go


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

mreese0222 said:


> I want to start working out to generally be healthier and start shaping my body up. I am not the biggest or strongest, actually I'm pretty weak. I feel like what is holding me back is me being afraid of going in the gym and being kinda embarrassed about people looking at how much weight I'm lifting, me not knowing about all the equipment, etc. Any tips for a person like me who wants to get started but is worried about stuff like that?


Everybody felt like that when they first started out! Keep your head down, train hard and smart.... and stick with it! And remember what you feel like now? A couple of years down the track when your one of the big guys...help some new kid out....good luck!


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

In reality most people are too busy worrying how they look to care about anyone else.

We all started somewhere, so don't stress too much about the weight you're lifting, with consistency and hard work you'll soon be pushing decent numbers.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

mreese0222 said:


> I want to start working out to generally be healthier and start shaping my body up. I am not the biggest or strongest, actually I'm pretty weak. I feel like what is holding me back is me being afraid of going in the gym and being kinda embarrassed about people looking at how much weight I'm lifting, me not knowing about all the equipment, etc. Any tips for a person like me who wants to get started but is worried about stuff like that?


Everyone starts where you are,no one starts big,cut and with all the knowledge. Look at some decent youtube tutorials,a tool most on here never had when starting.

And f*ck everyone else, if they are too busy watching you they shouldn't be in the gym anyway.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Everyone's journey has to start somewhere. As someone said either can a PT for a few weeks so you can get a good idea of what to do or ask a PTto write you a plan. At Pure gym a 6 weeks exercise plan is £25 and they show you how to do each exercise they give you  its a start. When i started at the gym a year in june i didn't have a clue. I've always done classes, karate, boxing etc so regarding weights i was clueless, i bet the same goes for alot of people on here. Fk everyone else, its all about you. Good luck with your journey. There's some amazing people on here, the banter is 2nd to none, its a good forum. Full of people with knowledge and experience, who will help you if they can. X


----------



## DEADLY (Nov 4, 2013)

You'd be better off embarassed at the gym rathen than in a fight or some other activity. I am sure people at the gym will give you a hand and like someone else said here, no one started lifting too much. Bare in mind there's different types of strengh. It's not all about numbers as such. If I were you I'd start building my stamina and gradualy get my bf in check and at the same time I'd be lifting carefully for some time. Then work on the weight.


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

stop worrying ,just go for it.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

If you don't know what to do, Google "pull, push, legs". Get a good basic routine. Spend a few evenings watching some YouTube tutorials on how to perform the exercises. Then go to the gym and go light. Work on your form. No one cares what weight you're lifting, but if you try and use weights that you're plainly not used to you'll look silly.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

mreese0222 said:


> I want to start working out to generally be healthier and start shaping my body up. I am not the biggest or strongest, actually I'm pretty weak. I feel like what is holding me back is me being afraid of going in the gym and being kinda embarrassed about people looking at how much weight I'm lifting, me not knowing about all the equipment, etc. Any tips for a person like me who wants to get started but is worried about stuff like that?


If ur going with a gym they usually do an induction to show u how to use stuff so don't worry...

And I see guys lifting heavy in the gym and they are hench AND they make lots of noise.....but it means nothing because they do all that with poor form!! So don't worry who lifts what it dosnt always mean they are doing right


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

What makes you think anyone is remotely interested in what the newbe can or can't lift?

Seriously, no one cares.

There was a couple of new faces at the gym on Friday, I couldn't tell you what they lifted, what kinda routine they where doing or even what they where wearing.

In all honestly everyone here has been the new guy at some point,

most of us still remember that, and still have that skinny/overweight kids voice in our head, even the biggest meanest looking guy there will most likely give you five minutes to show you how something is done if you ask.

Stop overthinking it, go and enjoy it.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

mreese0222 said:


> I want to start working out to generally be healthier and start shaping my body up. I am not the biggest or strongest, actually I'm pretty weak. I feel like what is holding me back is me being afraid of going in the gym and being kinda embarrassed about people looking at how much weight I'm lifting, me not knowing about all the equipment, etc. Any tips for a person like me who wants to get started but is worried about stuff like that?


Just go down and once you done your first session it's fine. The gym I go to seems to have a nob head hour tho. You can go anytime of the day and everyone's friendly but go after 6 pm and everyone's a nob head lol. Just do your routine and lift what you can. No1 was built fit and muscular so everyone of them either started as a fat blob or skinny streak of p1ss.

It's only your bodies progress your gonna see in the end.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Mate, if harrison can walk in a gym and start lifting, anyone can.

Jk

Earphones and mp3 players are the ideal answer.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Brook877 said:


> There was a couple of new faces at the gym on Friday, I couldn't tell you what they lifted, what kinda routine they where doing or even what they where wearing.
> 
> Stop overthinking it, go and enjoy it.


This sums it up 100%!

OP... the first couple days you might feel really self conscious like any human being in a new environment but after that you'll wonder what all the fuss was about. Go and get stuck in!


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

saxondale said:


> Mate, if harrison can walk in a gym and start lifting, anyone can.
> 
> Jk
> 
> Earphones and mp3 players are the ideal answer.


This. Music on, forget about everyone else.


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

Taking a friend with you should really help you beat the gym shyness when you're getting started


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Do you know what I think when I'm in the gym and some weedy little nothing is spitting and stuttering trying to lift an empty bar off his chest? I think good on him. That's it. If anybody is thinking negatively of them it's just a projection of their own insecurity.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

mreese0222 said:


> I want to start working out to generally be healthier and start shaping my body up. I am not the biggest or strongest, actually I'm pretty weak. I feel like what is holding me back is me being afraid of going in the gym and being kinda embarrassed about people looking at how much weight I'm lifting, me not knowing about all the equipment, etc. Any tips for a person like me who wants to get started but is worried about stuff like that?


Its no-one elses business how much weight your lifting mate. You have the hunger for gains and if you train right, eat right and rest right the gains will come fast.

Plenty of demos on you tube showing how to use various equipment but make free weights and compounds your focus.

Just lift with good form at the right weight *for you* and either increase weight or reps within range to failure each week.

sICkc Approved


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

Oh how I remember this feeling at 5 7" and over 19 stone, but in all the years in and out of gyms I've yet to see anyone make fun or so much as snigger at someone lifting lighter weights than them for the simple reason being, everyone no matter how big started feeling the same way

The gym I go to in Essex has some big fellas in it and a few weeks ago 2 young noobs where mirin a guy benching 220kg, guy was a beast, they simply asked him, am I doing this right, when they where doing cable tri push downs and the big fella spent the next hour with these new kids showing them how to start lifting and about diet etc, I remember a few guys helping me out at monsters gym when I was doing things wrong so you have nothing to worry about op honestly


----------



## frankie1905 (Aug 27, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> Do you know what I think when I'm in the gym and some weedy little nothing is spitting and stuttering trying to lift an empty bar off his chest? I think good on him. That's it. If anybody is thinking negatively of them it's just a projection of their own insecurity.


BOOM! Smashed it mate that's ish hot advice! When I started out I got embarrassed my pal my took me a few times I never looked back still get small man syndrome haha


----------



## timbear84 (May 19, 2013)

Take no notice of anyone in there focus on what u have to do and want to achieve and screw the others. everyone starts somewhere mate.


----------



## Kiwi As (Nov 4, 2013)

Everyone knows what it's like to start out in the gym. People don't judge you sounds like you're judging yourself


----------



## shorney (Oct 24, 2009)

Alright boss everyone started somewhere oh don't need to be embarrassed about it bud there in there for the same reason and anyone that acts like a c#€k to you in there ain't wourth talking to anyway bud


----------



## zacsky2 (Feb 20, 2014)

View attachment 160958


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

Go and own the gym show them whos boss, nah just kiddin know ones assed everyones to busy doing there own training than to be looking at what your doin


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

zacsky2 said:


> View attachment 160958


Lol stale mate there


----------



## shelly.day.31 (Nov 2, 2014)

If you want to learn more about the machines, sign up for a personal training session. They can show you around a bit and explain things to you. Anybody judging you or staring to see what you lift isn't there to put in the work anyway so they're not your concern.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Nobody's gonna be watching you mate, too busy focussing on what they're doing. If anyone is, they're probably skinny fúck-abouts who lift the same weights as you're lifting despite holding a gym membership long enough to have had some serious results if they got a kick up the árse.


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

mreese0222 said:


> I want to start working out to generally be healthier and start shaping my body up. I am not the biggest or strongest, actually I'm pretty weak. I feel like what is holding me back is me being afraid of going in the gym and being kinda embarrassed about people looking at how much weight I'm lifting, me not knowing about all the equipment, etc. Any tips for a person like me who wants to get started but is worried about stuff like that?


When I first went to the gym I couldn't bench the bar and I was so ashamed because my friends laughed that I didn't go again for 3 months or so.

It's been 4-5 years... Well looks who's laughing now 

Point is we all start somewhere. Don't sweat it mate, we all remember that feeling.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> Do you know what I think when I'm in the gym and some weedy little nothing is spitting and stuttering trying to lift an empty bar off his chest? I think good on him. That's it. If anybody is thinking negatively of them it's just a projection of their own insecurity.


THIS 100%!

Also, whenever there's a new face, given the opportunity I'll always try to say hello and make them feel welcome; ask their name and all that jazz. It's a nice gesture and one that I think is really nice from those of us who are 'regulars' or most experienced (because we would naturally be the more intimidating ones, perhaps)..


----------



## teenphysique (Jul 1, 2014)

mreese0222 said:


> I want to start working out to generally be healthier and start shaping my body up. I am not the biggest or strongest, actually I'm pretty weak. I feel like what is holding me back is me being afraid of going in the gym and being kinda embarrassed about people looking at how much weight I'm lifting, me not knowing about all the equipment, etc. Any tips for a person like me who wants to get started but is worried about stuff like that?


go around the 2 oclock mark usually in m gym there is no one in at a that time another is to use cable operated machines

to be honest no one really cares and life is to short for that sh!t just go in and you will feel great that you did and hey in a few months time you will think to yourself why was i being pathetic. seriously dont let that hold you back or go with someone you know in my gym theres quite a few people i know when they joined could lift anything on a 20kg bar for chest press but it didnt stop them now they can put 10kg on even though its not alot soon they will have 20kg, 30kg, etc


----------



## Awt (Feb 23, 2014)

**** anyone else in the gym focus on yourself and your goal, anyone whos worth talking to in there you will end up talking to along the way anyway, i used to hate training alone for the same reason but seriously dont let the fear of others hold you back


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

Brook877 said:


> What makes you think anyone is remotely interested in what the newbe can or can't lift?
> 
> Seriously, no one cares.
> 
> ...


what he said. loads of tiny guys in my gym, no one cares or looks or gives a fuk. people are just in there doiing there own thing.

If you are worried about seeing your body next to anthers in the mirror, wear a long sleeved baggy jumper.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Like they say, everybody starts somewhere and forget what other people think of you, this is about YOU, no one else. You are not there to impress anyone, you are there to work and work hard and feel damn egotistical about it afterwards!! If you are worried about looking skinny just wear a baggy top, that's what I did, had a proper thick training top about 3 sizes too big, made me feel like a badass! Looked similar to this but thicker High quality Summer golds Print bodybuilding Thick shirt Brand sports fitness gasp vest men Basketball Running Gym Plus Size-in T-Shirts from Apparel & Accessories on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Yep everyone will tell you the same thing "everyone has to start somewhere" but it won't help you any. Christ we've all been there. Stick some headphones in and you'll soon block everyone else out  Good luck


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

mreese0222 said:


> I want to start working out to generally be healthier and start shaping my body up. I am not the biggest or strongest, actually I'm pretty weak. I feel like what is holding me back is me being afraid of going in the gym and being kinda embarrassed about people looking at how much weight I'm lifting, me not knowing about all the equipment, etc. Any tips for a person like me who wants to get started but is worried about stuff like that?


It may have been covered already but bodybuilding isn't about lifting heavy weights. The main focus is contracting the target muscle under tension in order to make it grow. Very few people ever walked into a gym and started benching 100kg and squatting 200kg. If anyone ever comments on the weights you are lifting tell them to clear off and mind their own business.


----------



## x-man (Oct 3, 2014)

I do a lot of german body composition training and honestly you cant lift heavy or youl blow up. do you think I care.....couldn't give a toss as its benefitting me and only me.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

People aren't interested in what other people are lifting because what you lift doesn't make them stronger. I never have people watching me or asking how much I lift or anything, just doesn't happen. People in the gym are always very polite I find, and the only questions I get asked are "do you have many sets left" or "are you using this mate" asking about equipment. That's it.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

you will not get any worse than my first visit to the gym ,my mate pestered me to go and i had nothing to wear so i went in a pair of my misses yellow trakies,i got wolf whistled to fuk and never went back, the next week i joined the boxing club and ended up working the doors,then one evening one of the [email protected] tried to come in and i said to him you aint comin in dressed like that mate,he turned around and fcked of i never felt so good in my life,today i can go in wearing yellow trackies if i want and i can guarantee i wont get wolf whistles no more


----------



## WilburKilgo (Oct 19, 2014)

Most people assume that everyone is going to be looking at them, judging them, thinking they are fat, skinny, weak, etc. Trust me when I tell you that some of the biggest guys in the gym are going to be some of the nicest as well. People who come to the gym religiously build a up a level of respect for the gym - you might be surprised how little people care about you once you get in there (in a good way)


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

My first time in a gym I was "skinny and all bones look" *I needed a spot for bench the bar with only 1,25kg per side* and trust me, asking big guys for a spot for that amount of weight it feels embarrassing, but you know what? Now I bench 100kg and in the past all "big guys" instead of laughing at me actually pushed me to add plates and make more efforts (with proper form)

As already being said, everyone start from somewhere and we all been there so unless you are acting clownish, no one should laugh at you honestly, not even in the "hardcore gym" where actually you would be surprise of how many people will be ready to give you a hand while they rest from their sets only because you are there at the beginning of your journey trying changing your life.

At the end of the day we all brothers in iron.


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

God I remember the day I first started training seriously two years ago, squatting just the bar, benching just 10kg and deadlifting just 20, I felt like a right cnut but after a few visits mate you will soon realize no one gives a flying **** what your doing because everyone is just set on what they are doing, I saw some people in the gym this morning who were new, I couldn't even tell you what the bloody hell they were working, get in there and get it done mate give it a few months you will look back and laugh wondering what the hell you were worried about


----------



## r33-tom (Jul 7, 2014)

mreese0222 said:


> I want to start working out to generally be healthier and start shaping my body up. I am not the biggest or strongest, actually I'm pretty weak. I feel like what is holding me back is me being afraid of going in the gym and being kinda embarrassed about people looking at how much weight I'm lifting, me not knowing about all the equipment, etc. Any tips for a person like me who wants to get started but is worried about stuff like that?


Imo all this how much can you lift is all pub talk. You can only lift what you can lift. In time you will get bigger and stronger.

Just ignore what other people think in the gym and focus on yourself and train hard


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

When I first started going to the gym there was never anybody else there 

If the embarrasment is so bad you can't train, use the machines - almost impossible to do it wrong and people can't generally see the weight.

If there are some nobs around (and personally I've never seen any) just ignore them and get on with it.


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

i remember i was ok with machines but going over to the dumbbell section i was like :no::no::no:


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

Big ape said:


> i remember i was ok with machines but going over to the dumbbell section i was like :no::no::no:


I used to **** myself at the thought of using a barbell or a squat rack lol


----------



## Tibexer (Sep 7, 2014)

No any machines, do deadlifts, squats and bench press, it can be 10kg on a side, in future it's can be 100kg. Just stop thinking about others and starts focus strength on yourself. With time you'll get power, mass and knowledge about BB  .


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

stop putting obstacles and excuses in the way mate.

its as simple as go to the gym, train hard then go home - how much your lifting compared to others is irrelevent and the only person who will care is you


----------

